# Join a co-op for raw food in St. Louis and St. Louis County, MO



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

My raw feeding group here in the St. Louis, MO area has joined a co-op and will have two delivery points: one in St. Charles, MO and one in the St. Louis Hills area of St. Louis, MO. You can check out the site we are ordering from at http://rawpaws.org/ There is a one time co-op membership fee of $40, waived for the first order, and shipping is weight based, starting at $10 for up to 30#.

If you would be interested in joining us, please contact me. We are putting our orders in over the next week. First delivery will be the end of April. Payment can be by check or through Chase's Quick Pay if you sign up for it. NO piggy backing of orders. Costs are to pay for purchase of product, fuel and truck maintenance. This is run by volunteers and the food selections are great, beef, pork, lamb, duck, rabbit, organs, bones, just to mention some.

Use my email: [email protected] :smile:


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

any chance you all will move into Illinois (I am on the Indiana side of Illinois just north of 64)


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Go to the link below. All their delivery routes are shown by area. There is a Northern Illinois route listed. Some of the delivery locations have Satellite Managers, which are people who will accept deliveries for themselves and others who will meet there to pick up their own orders. Other delivery locations don't have a S.M. yet, so you might want to sign up for the position. Good luck.

Delivery Routes | rawpaws.org


----------



## rescuedogs (Mar 13, 2013)

*RawPaws.org*

I just joined this co-op & they've been very easy to work with including adding a delivery site that would be easier for me to get to - for my first order, I drove to Indianapolis because that fit my schedule better, but next month they will be within 20 miles of me & first thing in the morning which fits my schedule perfectly. 

I was impressed by the quality of the food I got. Even though I can buy things like the chicken leg quarters a little cheaper at Wal-Mart, I think I'll go with theirs anyway just because of the quality. The 3 dogs I have switched over so far (I have 9 total) gave them 2 paws up!

I'm brand new to raw feeding & when I mentioned that, they offered to set me up with a mentor immediately. Although I declined the offer, it is really nice to know that the help is out there if I need it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My niece and friend are in NW Chicago and they get their meat from Rawpaws. She raves about it in fact. Actually, she is driving down here to Florida next week with a bunch of meat from rawpaws for me too. Can't wait!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I am very excited to pick up my first order with them in April! I have heard nothing but good things, so glad they finally came out to the St. Louis area.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea that is not a good location for me those are 6 hours away, think where the Wabash river meets the White river, its ok, I have a full freezer right now so I have a few months to mull things over and see if I want to join, if rabbit, duck, lamb are cheap then I surely will join at some point


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I checked out the river junction mentioned and yes, it is quite a way. They are always adding new routes so when you are ready to order, you can contact them and ask if there will be a route which covers your area.


----------



## VizslaGuy (Mar 27, 2013)

Greetings!!

New member here, name's Thomas. I will be moving to the Ballwin area next Tuesday/Wednesday!! I am looking for a reliable source of quality raw food for my Vizslas. Presently (since day 1 of "adult food") they are on:

12 Oz Musher's Mix
1/2C Wendy Volhard's NDF2

They get the above (and tartar control cookies) twice daily.

The musher's mix is a blend of beef, organ, fish, fish oil & skin, chicken, chicken skin and ground bone. At this time, I get it 40# per burlap bag frozen in to approx. 4Lb rectangular chunks.

Does this sound like something you folks could help me acquire?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea I will ask when I am ready to order (just got a great freezer score of about 80 pounds, filled my freezer lol)


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

VizslaGuy said:


> Greetings!!
> 
> New member here, name's Thomas. I will be moving to the Ballwin area next Tuesday/Wednesday!! I am looking for a reliable source of quality raw food for my Vizslas. Presently (since day 1 of "adult food") they are on:
> 
> ...


I have never heard of those products, they might only be sold in Canada. 

I would definitely encourage you to check out the Raw Paw’s co-op. If you are more comfortable feeding more of a pre-made mix that includes meat/organ/bone blended together, Raw Paw’s is a distributer for Blue Ridge Beef which sells similar mixes. 

Raw Paw’s website:
rawpaws.org

If you are wanting to get in on the St. Louis delivery that will be delivering on April 26, you have until April 2 to order if mailing a check, until April 6 if you are going to pay online using Quick Pay (through Chase Bank). Please send me a PM if you are interested. I know both of the Satellite Managers for the St. Louis/St. Charles area (you would be picking the order up from one of their houses) and can put you in touch with them as well. 

I would encourage you to check out all items available in the store, but here is the link specifically for the Blue Ridge Beef mixes and grinds:
Ground Meats


----------



## VizslaGuy (Mar 27, 2013)

Specifically, this is what I am looking for. I would need 3x 40Lb lots every 4-6 weeks.

Ingredients
About 20 years ago we were asked to supply several sled dog racing teams with a specific blend of raw ingredients. The dogs liked it so much, we have continued to produce Raw Dog Feed using the same recipe.

- Chicken 40%
- Beef (red meat and bone) 15%
- Beef (internal organs, tripe, kidney, heart) 20%
- Fish 20%
- Cooked Eggs 5%
Dry matter feed analysis shows 48% protein, 33% fat and 6% ash. The ingredients are fine ground and mixed together then frozen in 40 pound blocks. We cut the block into a convenient size for our customers which is usually 20 or 24 pieces (about 2 pounds per piece).


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Oooh Oooh I live in St. Louis! Ballwin actually!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I received my order of RawPaws meat the other day and I am thrilled with it. Mol actually willingly ate their goat spleen (dressed with coconut oil) which had me down on my knees hailing the Heavens and Gods. (You'd understand my amazement if you know how I have spent 5 years force feeding liver everyday). Tonight she ate goat tongues, 7 of them. Brilliant!
I know a few people now who buy from RawPaws and they are very happy. I was told that their total orders are in the range of 8000lbs a month now.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

BrownieM, I sent you a PM!


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am in Manchester! Most of us who need food have placed our orders, but shipment is not until the latter part of April, so you can still get in an order online if you will need food by then. If you select the St. Charles location for drop off, I will be willing to pick up for you cannot. Delivery is supposed to be around 4pm. Ugh. Payment is made by check mailed in or through Chase Quick Pay. You will need a Quick Pay account at Chase, but you can link your own bank to it, no matter which bank it is. If you use Facebook, look for our group on there, Metro St. Louis Raw Feeders.


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

RawPaws.org does not have a mix such as you describe. Have you asked your supplier is they distribute in or near Missouri or is they know of someone who makes a mix like your dogs are used to?


----------



## VizslaGuy (Mar 27, 2013)

I am currently in discussion with a real nice lady from Raw Paws ... <fingers crossed> ... she may be able to help me!!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

VizslaGuy said:


> I am currently in discussion with a real nice lady from Raw Paws ... <fingers crossed> ... she may be able to help me!!


Oh good! Are you talking to Leslie?


----------

